# Cancer Insurance



## GreenSky (May 8, 2019)

I've been feeling guilty that I have never mentioned cancer insurance to my friends and clients.  A 45 year old friend is now going through chemo after double mastectomy.  At her age $20,000 would have cost about $30/mo.  She will have a large out of pocket to pay plus new clothes, lost income, etc.  I don't know if she would have bought but I never gave her the opportunity.

This is not a solicitation but just wonder if those on this website have purchased cancer coverage.  And yes, I know Medicare covers treatment but not experimental treatment, travel (if necessary), hiring help, new clothes, etc.  And most advantage plan policyholders will spend $6,000 on out of pocket expense.

My wife and I are buying this for ourselves.  Has anyone else?

Rick


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2019)

I took out a cancer policy years ago....way back when I was still a member of the NRA...it is only about $15/mo.  I think it only covers up to $25K, but it might help cover some of the costs that the Medicare 
advantage doesn't.  Besides, with my luck, if I have insurance, I seldom need it...but if I don't, a crisis hits.  I hope that the money I pay for all these various insurance policies just goes to waste, and I never need to make any claims for anything other than a minor issue.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

No, we don't have cancer insurance; only regular health insurance with pretty good coverage.   We live within 25 miles of M.D. Anderson Cancer Research Hospital so travel would not be an issue if the need for treatment arises.


----------



## retiredtraveler (May 8, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> No, we don't have cancer insurance; only regular health insurance with pretty good coverage.   We live within 25 miles of M.D. Anderson Cancer Research Hospital so travel would not be an issue if the need for treatment arises.



Just another perspective. I started cancer treatments two months ago. I have Medicare and supplement. Chemo, and doc visits are fully covered. The one med I take daily has a full retail cost of $1000 a pill (yes, 3 zeroes --- $250,000 a year --- only take 21 pills a month). My cost after the donut hole and coverage is $16000 a year. To get over that, I applied for a grant and received it. I now know all kinds of facts about med expense and charitable organizations out there who will help with RX costs.
   "Pretty good" coverage won't cut it for certain meds.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2019)

Cancer killed my wife of 48 years and we didn't know she had it until her last 5 days of life.  We must solve the secrets to destroy forever this dreaded and sneaky life thief.  RIP Honey....


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Just another perspective. I started cancer treatments two months ago. I have Medicare and supplement. Chemo, and doc visits are fully covered. The one med I take daily has a full retail cost of $1000 a pill (yes, 3 zeroes --- $250,000 a year --- only take 21 pills a month). My cost after the donut hole and coverage is $16000 a year. To get over that, I applied for a grant and received it. I now know all kinds of facts about med expense and charitable organizations out there who will help with RX costs.
> "Pretty good" coverage won't cut it for certain meds.



Well, I'm not buying anymore insurance so I'll just take my chances.   If I die and leave a bunch of bills at least I won't have to worry about paying them.   If I were indigent or uninsured, they'd take care of me anyway.   

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis.


----------



## GreenSky (May 14, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, I'm not buying anymore insurance so I'll just take my chances.   If I die and leave a bunch of bills at least I won't have to worry about paying them.   If I were indigent or uninsured, they'd take care of me anyway. .



That's the attitude of so many people.  Until they wind up not dying and having to pay a bunch of money.

But if you have nothing, then nobody can take anything.

Rick


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2019)

*Rick had it through Allstate.  He started it at work when they offered life insurance AND the cancer insurance.  He paid a premium through payroll deduction. After he retired last year, he took over payments on both.  
Two weeks after he retired he went for a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with colon cancer and had to have surgery.  Allstate payed him $2000 for a "first diagnosis" of cancer. Then they paid a portion of his medical bills not covered by medicare.  He ended up making money.  When I started the process of the claim on his life insurance they told me I could take over the premiums if I wanted for coverage on me.
Another thing they did, for him and me, was to pay out "wellness" premiums.  Our insurance covered colonoscopies for us both, and mammograms for me.  Then, if we submitted a form to Allstate, we'd each get a $100 check .  
*


----------



## GreenSky (May 14, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Rick had it through Allstate.  He started it at work when they offered life insurance AND the cancer insurance.  He paid a premium through payroll deduction. After he retired last year, he took over payments on both.
> Two weeks after he retired he went for a colonoscopy and was diagnosed with colon cancer and had to have surgery.  Allstate payed him $2000 for a "first diagnosis" of cancer. Then they paid a portion of his medical bills not covered by medicare.  He ended up making money.  When I started the process of the claim on his life insurance they told me I could take over the premiums if I wanted for coverage on me.
> Another thing they did, for him and me, was to pay out "wellness" premiums.  Our insurance covered colonoscopies for us both, and mammograms for me.  Then, if we submitted a form to Allstate, we'd each get a $100 check .
> *


Even a relatively small amount is helpful.  People don't realize what the cost of cancer care not covered by insurance can be.  And those with Advantage plans very often find they pay 20% for chemo and radiation up to $6,000 for the year.  Plus all the other non-medical expenses.  So I'm thinking for old folk like us (yes, I'm on Medicare) it makes sense to have $10,000 of coverage and hope you never use it.

I really do feel guilty for not really mentioning this to my clients and friends.  Unfortunately, those of us over 65 who live in CA (I moved to NV) cannot even buy this coverage because the idiots in Sacramento know what's best for everyone.  I'm so sick of politicians making decisions best left to us.  But I digress.....

I'm having a colonoscopy soon.  Hoping it is just routine.

Rick


----------

